# Doach wood



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Went to Doach wood near Castle Douglas today,It was miserable weather,very wet.I couldn't take to many photo's as it was too dark in the woods,or too wet.























On a good day apparently you can see right across the Solway firth to the fells of the lake district,no such luck today.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Love the view in the last picture 
Has that dog of yours started to fill out a little?


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

rona said:


> Love the view in the last picture
> Has that dog of yours started to fill out a little?


If you mean is he a bit overweight,then probably.

He used to get off the lead to play with his doggy friends,but he started running away to his friends house at the edge of the fields.
So I have not been going there as often,probably about once a week,I have been going to different places working on his recall with him on the longline,so he is getting longer walks at the moment,but he's not burning off as much energy.
He was off lead yesterday and behaved,and he will be off tomorrow,if all goes well we can start going there regularly again so he can burn off some of the extra weight,if it doesn't go well I will have to modify his diet.


----------

